# Ghost in the Shell series title change



## VinceA (May 13, 2002)

Last night's episode of Ghost in the Shell: Stand-Alone Complex (2nd Gig) didn't get slated for recording since the title in the schedule (and probably series ID) changed. It used to be just "Ghost in the Shell" while now it's "Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex". I was up at 2AM so I was able to submit an online request for the 3:30AM showing. I later setup a new season pass since next week's episode also has the 'new' series name.


----------



## sakura panda (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the head's up -- I missed last night's, but I set up a season pass for the rest.

--Katie


----------



## Thaed (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm just going with Netflix on this.


----------



## hughvh (Apr 4, 2002)

I just now noticed that it just changed again. Its now "Ghost in the shell: Stand-Alone Complex 2nd Gig". I think CN stopped repeating the first season.


----------



## VinceA (May 13, 2002)

But the Series ID didn't get changed again so existing Season Passes for Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex worked. I got last night's episode (pretty good BTW) just fine


----------

